# My first halloween site - Halloween Horror Delta



## ultimate_killer (Aug 8, 2004)

The link isn't working


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

OOOPS... http://www3.telus.net/cailen/ guess it dosen't like capital letters in the url.


There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey there cailenb1. The only suggestion I have is to maybe make your pictures into a slideshow format. I like being able to view one after another without having to go back and click on the next picture (God, I'm lazy, hehe) 
Anyway, I think it's coming along fine...I like some of the fonts you used 








 Widow's Gallery


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

fonts? What fonts?... lol I used the default font from Visual Studio .NET (all other microsoft products default to... times new roman) unless your talking about the fonts on the buttons... those I managed to get from flaming text. can't remember there site or the font name.

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks good to me! Can't wait to see the webcam!!! [8D]

"Preceding our dreams is silence; a pause in our mortality. -- E. Riddle"


----------

